# Renting a house in Bohol



## Marko64 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi guys,bit of a newbie here,have been in Thailand for last 4 years,but more or less had enough now,so i am visiting Philippines this month to check it out,am going to Bohol,as i met a nice lady on the internet dating site there,only friends,i have told her,we can see what may happen,my question is,if it works out,how much could i expect to rent a house there for,this will be after i decide if i like the place and her. I am coming for a month to look around but if it seems okay i will return[no pun intended],just wondered if any one lives on bohol and can give me an idea,long term,as i say if things work out i would look to buy,or build a house[am aware foriegners cannot own land,same as Thailand],what could be the costs of a modest 2 bedroom house,i am 51 and retired by the way.
Thanks for any feedback mark.


----------



## Kobe81 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi! I'm not really a native there but have been there on multiple occasions for vacation. I have tried renting a place for a month that costs me 8000, cost I can split with someone btw. Basically it is cheaper there than Visayan islands like Cebu for example. That being said cost of living is way manageable but as a general rule have your partner negotiate for you coz they can haggle, don't ever exude that aura that you're a wealthy tourist. 

Also don't expect too much of the rental rooms as I find Bohol is not that developed. Internet is not that stable too. Good luck!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I have only spent a couple of day on Bohol and I instantly liked the place. I would best describe it as rural.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*house hunt ;*



Marko64 said:


> Hi guys,bit of a newbie here,have been in Thailand for last 4 years,but more or less had enough now,so i am visiting Philippines this month to check it out,am going to Bohol,as i met a nice lady on the internet dating site there,only friends,i have told her,we can see what may happen,my question is,if it works out,how much could i expect to rent a house there for,this will be after i decide if i like the place and her. I am coming for a month to look around but if it seems okay i will return[no pun intended],just wondered if any one lives on bohol and can give me an idea,long term,as i say if things work out i would look to buy,or build a house[am aware foriegners cannot own land,same as Thailand],what could be the costs of a modest 2 bedroom house,i am 51 and retired by the way.
> Thanks for any feedback mark.


>> marko ,
can you keep us posted ,, as to what houses you find , and the pricing .
thanks


----------

